# Why does my puppy sit on older dogs head?



## ajoy (Mar 14, 2009)

My 4 month old lab mix puppy and my 9 year old lab mix dog are just starting to tolerate each other. If they each have a bone they will sit together and eat them. Otherwise the puppy wants to bite and lick the older dog and she will growl at the puppy to stop. Lately the when the older dog is just laying around the puppy will climb onto her head and sit on top of the older dogs head. It is the strangest thing. And the older dog lets her! We find it so funny but wonder why the puppy would be doing this and why the older dog tolerates it! She literally strattles her head with a leg on each side like she is riding on top of her! Does anyone know why the puppy is doing this?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

It's dominance.





No, not really. The pup probably finds it to be comfortable for whatever reason and the older dog doesn't care.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

*From what I've observed with my dogs*, this behavior is usually performed by the "alpha-wanna-be". It's the dog who knows they aren't "the boss" but are sassy, still, and want to make a statement. Humping is the same thing. Only the lower in the pack hump and posture for playful reasons. _(I know some people are uncomfortable with talk of "pack structure" and "alpha", but these are the words I use. You can substitute them with "family unit" and "benevolent leader" if that makes more sense to you.)_

B'asia sits on Jaia all the time. Sometimes right on his head as you described. I haven't managed to get a picture of that yet.


----------

